# Canned food?



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

I saw some canned food( don't remember the brand) and I was wondering if it would be benificial to add into my boys raw diet with the protein he doesn't get right now trying to find more meat sources. The brand I was looking at was only whatever protein source it was ie. venison and acai berries and water. So I was wondering if it would be a good idea to add in occasionally to give variety and if I can't bring a ton of raw (dog shows) or not. Thanks in advance!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it's a great idea if you can afford it,my dog eats raw beef 3 days a week,the rest of the week nature domain from Costco.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

So the canned food won't upset his tummy even though he's on raw? Could I mix it together or do I have to separate it like kibble? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Do it totally separate,that way he'll get used to both and you never gonna have to depend on only one source of food for him like the most of the people do.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Be aware that most cans are lined with BPA unless it states otherwise on the label. 
It would probably be cheaper and healthier (b/c it is raw) to buy some frozen ground beef or turkey chubs and feed that! Just watch the fat content!
Moms


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I doubt canned food is cheaper. read the ingredients, like water and other fillers. I do feed canned tripe and use that and kibble on days I run out of raw and dont want to run to the store.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

To give you an idea of how much water is in canned dog food, heat some up in the microwave - it practically disappears.

Have you thought about doing raw in one meal and a reasonable dry kibble soaked in water in the next, ie if you feed twice a day raw meat & bone in the morning then 12 hours later the kibble. This may help you with protein levels.


----------

